# Ask Mark



## 786guri (Feb 23, 2013)

hi mark,
i am on 187 visa and working for my employer for the last 2 years. (going to complete my one year of contract in april 2015). now i have been diagonised with Carpel Tunnel syndrome and i am unable to carry out my job with my employer. my doctor has advised me to go on work cover and get surgery of both wrists. i have discussed this with my employer but got a cold shoulder. please advise me if i leave this job on medical grounds, will it affect my permanent residency and citizenship. please advise as you have given your best advise earlier also. thanks for your time in reading this.


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello 786guri,

You may want to post this under the 'Living in Australia'> Visa & Immigration section for Mark to see and reply  and good luck


----------



## 786guri (Feb 23, 2013)

thanks marymar. appreciate ur advise.


----------



## Tryme5 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi Mark... I m very new on this site... Could you help me with 461 nz family visa? I m New Zealand citizen, after divorce I married in India,
I applied In August 2014, without proper documents, so it was refused, then we applied for tourist visa, but was refused too as there wasn't any strong reason for her to go back... And they said you should reapply with 461 visa.
Now I hv applied again with document checklist...but still, are there any more documents we should be putting as supporting papers??
Regards 
Manish


----------

